# Looking for a trainer



## greenbullet90 (Jun 2, 2015)

How can I go about finding someone local to help my daughter with a horse she was given?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can look on CL for someone local to your area, or check Google, Bing, and Yahoo for trainers in your area.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

FB is another resource. Also, look for suggestions from chiros, MTs, vets, farriers, etc. The quality professionals know other quality professionals.


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

I would make a post on craigslist saying what you're looking for. Trainers will contact you (I've actually gotten apartments that way).


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

What state are you in? Someone may be able to make a recommendation if their in your state.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Google is a great source. You can search for 'horse trainers near (enter city)', or if you know of any stables near you, the instructor may be a trainer or they may have another person as the trainer. Craiglist is a good option too, I've seen a couple listings for lessons and training there.


----------



## greenbullet90 (Jun 2, 2015)

We are near Spartanburg, SC


----------



## mammalouie (Jun 1, 2015)

How much experience does your daughter have? What is she wanting to do? She could go to a couple of shows in whatever area she's interested in and strike up a conversation with some of the people there. We used to live in South Carolina and went to a lot of barrel shows. Good people. I'd also ask around farriers and vets. If you get a couple of names, check them out. Good luck!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Another good way to find trainers is to ask local tack shop owners~

Good luck with your search!


----------



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

I just googled some barns for you this is what the results were:
Promised Land Equine- Horse Sales,Morgan horses, breeding, training, riding lessons - Pacolet, SC,
Cannon Equine Instruction www.cannonequineinstruction.com
Gibson Farm
TW Quarter Circle Ranch Ministries- TWQC Ranch - Near Greenville, SC.
Harmony Training
Club Hipico El Recuerdo

1. RickeyD's Pro-Horse Training At You Farm Services
Home OfficeSpartanburg, SC 29301
(864) 249-3402
2. Scotsgrove Stables
851 Grand Canyon RdInman, SC 29349
(864) 266-4240
3. Greys N Horses
220 Hugh LnPauline, SC 29374
(864) 529-1619
4. Mihran Equestrian
420 edwin lanford drwoodruff, SC 29388
(864) 361-8757
5. Solid Rock Stables
600 Gulliver StFountain Inn, SC 29644
6. Whispering Pines Stables
206 Adams Mill RdMauldin, SC 29662
(864) 288-7458
7. Hilltop Riding School
3324 South Hwy 14Greenville, SC 29615
(864) 419-1626
8. Cherokee Hill Farm
Hunting Country Road & Cherokee Hill LaneTryon, NC 28782
(828) 859-9990
9. El Recuerdo
120 Jesse Brooks Rd.Landrum, SC 29356
(864) 266-8607
10. Indigo Road
392 Pine Drgreer, SC 29651
(864) 906-1412
11. Terrace Hill Equestrian Center
1009 Garrett Patton RdFountain Inn,SC 29644
(864) 862-6969
12. Sunset Ranch
8524 Neely Ferry RdLaurens, SC 29360
(864) 677-4277


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Someone asked a similar question about Spartanburg on another board I follow a few months back and the Tryon Horse County website was suggested as a resource. 

Tryon Horse Country

On the resource page there is a Pony Club listed and that might be a good organization to contact for recommendations.


----------



## greenbullet90 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions! I have found someone who will come to us and found out she is married to the Farrier that works on the horses where she takes riding lessons at.


----------



## captpam (Jun 8, 2015)

*trainer*



greenbullet90 said:


> How can I go about finding someone local to help my daughter with a horse she was given?


Clay Jackson is a wonderful trainer. I do not know where you are but you can go to his web site www.jacksosonshowjumpers.com and check it out.


----------

